# تاريخ مصر و المسيحية فى النصف الثانى من القرن الثالث الميلادى من 254 و حتى 300 م



## +إيرينى+ (23 فبراير 2011)

طبعا المصدر " كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا "
بعد ما  ذكرنا فى
تاريخ مصر و المسيحية فى النصف الأول من القرن الثالث الميلادى من 200 و حتى 253 م

كان يا ما كان  فى سنة 254 م  أصبح فالريان قيصر هو إمبراطور روما  بعد موت الامبراطور غالوس 
كان فى بداية الأمر مسالم مع المسيحيين فسنح للبابا ديونسيوس فى سنة 255 م أن يفتقد و يعزى شعبه من أهوال الإضطهاد و يرسم شمامسة و قسوس و وقف ضد بدعة نيبوس صاحب بدعة ال1000 سنة مفسرا سفر الرؤيا تفسير حرفى 
 فى سنة 257 م إبتدأ إضطهاد فالريان بسبب وشايه مكريانوس الساحر أحد كهنة الأوثان الى الملك حيث قال له إن الذبائح المقدمة للأوثان لا تقبل بسبب تقرب الملك من المسيحيين 
و كان الاضطهاد شديد جدا شبيها بعصر ديسيوس قيصر حتى قتل الكثير من الاساقفة و القسوس  و هجم على الآمنين المسيحيين فى بيوتهم حتى أنهم كانوا يشقون بطون الأطفال المسيحيين و يأخذون أمعائهم و يلفونها على أنابيب القصب و يلقونها للأوثان فاضطر الكثير من المسيحيين الى الهرب فى الجبال و المغائر 
و قبض والى مصر على البابا و جلده و فى الآخر الأمر حكم بنفيه فى ناحيه خفر و بليبيه و لم يعد الى كرسيه إلا بعد موت فالريان 

و فى سنة 260 م  أصبح غالينوس قيصر هو إمبراطور روما  بعد فالريان أبيه و هو من أعاد البابا الى كرسيه 
( ملحوظة صغيرة من وقت موت فالريان تعاقب بعض القياصرة اللذين لم يضطهدوا المسيحيين منهم غالينوس " ابن فالريان "  و بروفس و غيرهم و ذلك حتى أواخر هذا القرن )
و فى سنة 261 م ظهرت بدعة سابليوس  صاحب هرطقة "مؤلمى الآب "
الذين يعتقدون أن الله نفسه لا أحد أقانيمه هو الذى كفر خطايا البشر فوقف الباب ديونسيوس أمامه و لما لم يتمكن من إرجاعه حرمه فى مجمع عقده بالاسكندرية فى سنة 261 م  " 
فى ذلك الوقت كان غالينوس قيصر منهمك فى الملاذ فرأى مكريانوس الساحر الوثنى أن يحكم مصر فرفض المسيحيون فعاداهم معاداة عظيمة و لما قام إيميليانوس الوالى بحكم مصر إندلعت الحرب بين جيش غالينوس قيصر " بسبب مكريانوس" الذى يرأسه تبودتس و جيش إيميليانوس و دامت الحرب سنين أصيبت فيها البلاد بنكبات و قد كتب البابا ديونسيوس رسالة فى عيد الفصح سنة 264 م يصف فيها هول الحرب 
سأكتب لكم ما شد إنتباهى ( أقصد أنا )  فى الرسالة 
" ....... أصبحنا فى زمن أشبه بالزمن الذى مات فيه كل بكر فى مصر على يد موسى فلم يخل بيت من البكاء و العويل لأنه يوجد ميت على الأقل فى كل منزل......زادوا فى أنهم طردونا الى أماكن بعيدة و اضطهدونا ....حتى مات أكثرنا 
أعقب هذه النكبات حرب تلاها جوع أصابنا نحن و الوثنيين على السواء..... لم نلبث طويلا حتى داهمنا داء فتاك ....كان كثير من الأخوة الذين يخدمون المرضى يموتون معهم بعد أن يصابوا بعدوى أمراضهم .... و كانت العدوى تنقل من المريض الى الصحيح لأن هذا كان يستخرج مصل الداء كأنهم يحملون أعباء الأمراض من على أعناق الآخرين و لذلك مات الكثير من المسيحيين...............على خلاف الوثنيين الذين عندما يشعرون بمرض أحدهم يبتعدون عنه حتى عن أعز أصدقائهم و محبيهم  بلغت بهم القساوة مبلغا عظيما حتى كانوا يطرحون مرضاهم فى الأزقة و الشوارع بين حى و ميت و إذا ماتوا لا يواروا التراب بدون أيظهر على سماتهم أى تأثر ......"
و فى يوم 17  برمهات سنة 265 م  تنيح البابا دينسيوس ال 14

بعد ذلك فى نفس الشهر لنفس السنة رسم مكسيموس بطريرك ( البطريرك ال 15 ) فى عهد غالينوس قيصر 
هذا البابا كانت  له اليد العليا فى  دحض بدعة مانى الذى نسب لنفسه لقب الباراقليط و أن لكل شىء مادتين الظلمة و النور 
الظلمة لها إله ( شقى )  و النور له إله ( سعيد )
و حدثت حرب بين الإلهين ففى أثناء الحرب تمكن جنود الظلمة من أخذ مادة من النور و مزجها بالطبيعة الفاسدة و لم ينجح إله النور من تحرير مادته   :10_9_209[1]:
و أوجد إله الظلمة آدم و حواء  من المزيج السابق فيعتبر الانسان جسد له نفسان نفس شهوانية و نفس عاقلة 
و أن الله أخرج مادتين عظيمتين هما المسيح " هو مادة ساميه فائقة الحكمة مسكنها الشمس " ....... و الروح القدس " مادة حيوية براقة منتشرة فى الجلد ( الغلاف الجوي ) المحيط بأرضنا "
و أخيرا أرسل الله المسيح إبنه من الشمس بين اليهود لابسا صورة و ظل جسد إنسانى و طبعا لم يتألم و اليهود إتضحك عليهم و حسبوه إتصلب ورجع المسيح الى الشمس بعد أن وعد تلاميذه  بارسال رسول أعظم و هو الباراقليط اللى هو مانى 
و أن الانسان بعد الموت يحصل للنفس تطهيران الأول بالماء المقدس الموجود فى القمر لمدة 15 يوم و الثانى بالنار المقدسة الموجودة بالشمس 
و النفوس التى لم تتطهر بتسكن فى البهائم و البشر حتى تطهر و النفوس الأكثر إنحطاط تسلم للأرواح الشريرة
و بعد كدة عمل لنفسه إنجيل دعاه ( أرتن ) مجاهرا بأنه موحى من الله 
و قسم تابعيه الى قسمين 
1- المختارين ( الأساقفة و القسوس و الشمامسة )يتمتعوا بالأكل و الشرب و المسكرات و الزواج و الزنى 
2- السامعين ( العلمانيين ) صرح لهم بامتلاك البيوت و بأكل قليل من اللحم و التزوج
المعتقدات الغريبة التى كان يعتقدها مانى تم أخذها من المجوس حيث أنه و هو صغير تبنته عجوز أنفقت على تعليمه بين المجوس
و فى يوم 14 برمودة سنة 282 م  تنيح البابا مكسيموس ال 15

و فى شهر كيهك سنة 282 م رسم البابا ثاؤنا  بطريرك ال 16 فى عهد الامبراطور بروفس 
و انتهز البابا فترة سكون الاضطهاد و بنى بيعة عى اسم السيدة العذراء مريم 
و هو أول من بنى الكنائس فى الاسكندرية
و فى سنة 284 م تولى القيصر ديوكلتيانوس " دقلديانوس "عرش روما 
" إنتوا طبعا عارفين إن فيه قيصر واحد فقط لكل حقبة و هو رئيس الامبراطورية الرومانية كلها و يدعى قيصر أو إمبراطور و كان كل بلد من بلاد الامبراطورية لها والى يعنى مصر لها والى و فلسطين لها والى و....... الخ و يدعى ملك يعنى مثلا كان هيرودس عبارة عن ملك و بيلاطس عبارة عن ملك و لكنهم ليسوا قياصرة " 
المهم نرجع لموضعنا 
و كان و قتها أخيلوس هو والى مصر فانتهز فرصة الارتباك فى المملكة الرومانية و إستقل بمصر عن المملكة و نادى بنفسه ملكا و جعل مقره طيبة 
طبعا الامبراطور ارسل غاليريوس الوالى الرومانى لإخضاع أخيلوس و لكنه فشل 
فاضطر ديوكتيانوس أن يحضر بنفسه الى مصر ليقتص من أخيلوس فحاصرها و بعد ثمانية أشهر فتحها عنوة و استولى على المدينة فأحرقها و فتك بأههل فتكا ذريعا  و كان يظن أن المسيحيين هم من ناصروا أخيلوس  
( رأيى أنه شك فيهم لإنهم كان سبق و إنهم رفضوا مكريانوس كحاكم لمصر سنة 261 م  يعنى معناها إن ممكن يعملوا حركة مثلها و يرفضوا ديوكلتيانوس نفسه دا رأيى الخاص ) 
إنما المعلوم إن كان ديوكلتيانوس مسيحى و بعدها ارتد الى الوثنية ليه ؟؟؟؟ لا أعرف :smi411:

فى الوقت دا تنيح البابا ثاؤنا  فى 2 طوبة سنة 300 م
وثار إضطهاد ديوكلتيانوس قيصر فى أواخر هذا القرن فجعلت الكنيسة السنة الأولى لملك هذا الطاغية بداية لتاريخ سنيها و هو المعروف بتاريخ الشهداء

ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية
يتبع فى القرن الرابع الميلادى​


----------



## kalimooo (23 فبراير 2011)

ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية

طبعاً ومن يستطيع ان يقول عكس ذلك

شكراااااااا ايريني لمجهودك الرائع

الرب يسوع يبارك  كل اعمالك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية
> 
> طبعاً ومن يستطيع ان يقول عكس ذلك
> 
> ...



شكرا على تعليقك الجميل


----------



## النهيسى (23 فبراير 2011)

و فى شهر كيهك سنة 282 م رسم البابا ثاؤنا بطريرك ال 16 فى عهد الامبراطور بروفس
و انتهز البابا فترة سكون الاضطهاد و بنى بيعة عى اسم السيدة العذراء مريم
و هو أول من بنى الكنائس فى الاسكندرية
*
موضوع ومعلومات رائعه جدااا
شكرا جدا
سلام الرب يسوع*


----------



## marcelino (23 فبراير 2011)

*جميل يا ايرينى .. متابع
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 فبراير 2011)

جميل جدا يا ايرينى

انا فعلا عمرى ما فكرت اعرف عن التاريخ القبطى

شكرا ليكى ومتابعة


----------



## twety (23 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا لتعبك يا ايرينى
ربنا يعوضك


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> و فى شهر كيهك سنة 282 م رسم البابا ثاؤنا بطريرك ال 16 فى عهد الامبراطور بروفس
> و انتهز البابا فترة سكون الاضطهاد و بنى بيعة عى اسم السيدة العذراء مريم
> و هو أول من بنى الكنائس فى الاسكندرية
> *
> ...



شكرا عى متابعتك و تشجيعك و تعليقك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *جميل يا ايرينى .. متابع
> *​



شكرا عى متابعتك و تشجيعك و تعليقك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> جميل جدا يا ايرينى
> 
> انا فعلا عمرى ما فكرت اعرف عن التاريخ القبطى
> 
> شكرا ليكى ومتابعة




لازم الواحد يعرف تاريخه كويس جدا لازم 
لأن تاريخ الانسان معناه قصة حياته 
من الصعب جدا عى الانسان إنه ينسى مواقف هامة حدثت فى حياته الخاصة
المواقف ديه لو لم تكن حدت لتغير الحاضر و المستقبل أيضا 
و شكرا عى متابعتك و تشجيعك و تعليقك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 فبراير 2011)

twety قال:


> *شكرا لتعبك يا ايرينى
> ربنا يعوضك
> 
> 
> *



شكرا عى متابعتك و تشجيعك و تعليقك

ياريت كلكم تصلوا إن العمل دا يكمل عى الوجه الأكمل


----------



## elamer1000 (25 فبراير 2011)

*جميل جدا*

*مجهود رائع*

*+++*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 فبراير 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *جميل جدا*
> 
> *مجهود رائع*
> 
> *+++*​



شكرا على تشجيعك و متابعتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2011)

جميل جدا يا ايرينى
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> جميل جدا يا ايرينى
> شكرا ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرا على تشجيعك و متابعتك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 مارس 2011)

ألاف شكر علىهذا الموضوع المناسب جداً فى هذه الظروف
فنعم ، بالحقيقة ، *المسيحية لم تنتشر بالسيف *، بل بقوة عمل ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح

والحقيقة الموازية لها ، هى أن* المسيحية - أيضأ - لم تستمر فى مصر بالسيف* ، بل بقوة ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح

فإنه هو الذى بدأ معنا وهو الذى يحفظنا إلى الآن
وإلى المنتهى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 مارس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ألاف شكر علىهذا الموضوع المناسب جداً فى هذه الظروف
> فنعم ، بالحقيقة ، *المسيحية لم تنتشر بالسيف *، بل بقوة عمل ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح
> 
> والحقيقة الموازية لها ، هى أن* المسيحية - أيضأ - لم تستمر فى مصر بالسيف* ، بل بقوة ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح
> ...



شكرا على كلامك الحلو و متابعتك


----------

